# Underrated Fursuit Makers?



## Deathless (Aug 27, 2018)

There's a lot of fursuit makers out there. From Etsy to Skypro Costumes, everyone has their own style.
I want to know if there's any underrated makers you've heard about. The makers that need more love for their amazing works!
I would have to say a maker I really think needs more love would be Rage&Roar Creations on Etsy. She doesn't have her own website (at least yet) but the maker is SUPER nice! Her suits have been getting better and better as she makes them. I have commissioned her before for my fursuit head and I have to say she is amazing. The whole fursuit head got done in a little over two weeks and was amazing for the price. Now, since I ordered from her in 2017, her prices have gone up quite a bit, but she's turned to partials and even half/full suits since then! It seems there was never a bad review on her products and she's very interactive with her customers!
You can find her Etsy profile and her amazing work here!


----------

